# Cat frame



## hoosker (Feb 1, 2009)

I just picked up this frame, but I wasn't able to get much info on its origin. The previous owner thought maybe it was a Kodiak? Anybody have any info on what this frame may be? It's a break down frame made from square stock, and it looks like it was bent professionally. It also has rise at the bow and stern. Shot in the dark maybe, but I was just curious.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I may be wrong, but that doesn't look like a cat frame. It looks like a raft frame. It doesn't have any lower rail/tube support.


----------



## hoosker (Feb 1, 2009)

I honestly have no idea, he said it was a cat frame but I have no experience in that realm.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Not a cat frame as it has no drop bars to keep the tubes from rolling.

Can't tell from photo but it appears to be welded and not adjustable?

Given the upturned bow and stern it seems it was designed to fit one particular size and model of raft.

Just noticed you said breakdown, so maybe width could be adjusted.


----------



## hoosker (Feb 1, 2009)

That makes sense, and it is not adjustable. It was a free-be, so I really didn't have a vested interest no matter the outcome. 



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

What's the overall width of the frame? Kind of a quirky looking set-up, but it could work with the right raft if the dimensions are right. That lowered area has me puzzled.....cooler bay perhaps? Definitely not a cat frame.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I think is is a fishing frame of some type. The drop section could be a casting platform, while the flat bars look like they are drilled for a seat.

The flat cross bars look exactly like the cross brace on my one man Water Skeeter fishing pontoon. If it is the same 1x1 square tubing used on my boat it might be kind of light for a 2 person rig.

What is used for an oar tower? It looks like the side rails can be removed, do those Tee shaped connectors go all around the tubing or do they slip over the rails? Those connections don't look 'white water tuff' part of why I think this frame was meant for fishing.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

What is the width and length? Looks like a frame for a bail bucket boat of some sorts with a full frame cooler support up front. 

Can you give us a picture of it broken down? 

What ever it fits....looks like you scored!!!


----------



## chiapet74 (Apr 13, 2014)

Mount a seat on the crossbars, cooler drops in up front for a passenger seat. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

Maybe you could try setting it on your raft.


----------



## hoosker (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Here it is broken down, and then complete.
It measures 70" across and 84"long.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting those pictures. That's quite the interesting frame you have there. If that dropped "cage" section extended back under the seat, then you might have a cat frame. As it is, it's probably a decent light duty raft frame that should fit a medium sized raft. How are the oar towers secured in place?


----------



## hoosker (Feb 1, 2009)

Channels that slide over the square stock then bolted on.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

It looks like it's a pretty lightweight frame. Is it as light as it looks? If it is light, then I'd definitely trust it more on a raft than a cat. Whoever built it had some cool and different design ideas. I think you could have some fun with it on light to medium floating. Maybe not big water???


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

Definitely cool, whoever built it did a nice job. I'd like to see a pic of the oar tower setup. Looks like a cooler bay with foot bar. Not a cat frame but perfect for light weight fly in raft trips. Sweet price!


----------

